# Mushroom Growth in the Vivarium?



## rocketmanz (Aug 4, 2006)

I am wondering if it'd be possible to grow mushrooms in a Exo-terra with peat moss in it. Any specific species? Will they grow in a terrarium if there is white-ish/greenish mold on the wood?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Mushrooms have a tendency of "just showing up" in vivaria. I noticed that I have gotten several mushrooms in 3 different vivaria using cheap dried green moss from Home Depot. I cant see how one would transplant a mushroom into a vivarium, as the visible mushroom is just a small part of the whole fungal organism.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*mushrooms*

find some oak wood pieces that are a cool shape, dry them out, then soak them in water for 24 hours take them out and drill some dowel spawn into them, seal with wax and hope for the best.


----------

